
A lovely WebRTC base truly e2e encryption meeting tool - themarkers
https://workshopx.app/
======
tomekf
Do you publish source code?

~~~
themarkers
I'll write blog share about this topic.

------
themarkers
halo, I’m the creator of WorkshopX, any feedback is appreciated.

~~~
jadewu
P2P base?

~~~
themarkers
Yes, exactly

